# Sim City



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Just wondering if any one can see this in their market. When I log into android market on the net I can see it, but not on the Touch Pad. Wondering if I need to re fix market or if it's just not compatible. Thanks!


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

yep, in market on my phone.. nothing on the touchpad.


----------



## Jpolous (Aug 22, 2011)

I purchased it on my phone. Then downloaded the data file from the phone. I had to copy the /mnt/sdcard/Android/data/com.ea.simcity_na folder to the touchpad.

Then I used Titanium Backup to back it up from the phone and restore it to touchpad. It works pretty well, except it sometimes crashes with a memory allocation error. I don't know if the crash is related to the touchpad or the app.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## eclipsed450 (Nov 2, 2011)

from your touchpad, if you google sim city apk, down the page will be a result for the android market - clicking on it will open the app in the market, but it doesn't allow you to download it stating our device is not supported.

on a side note, there is a free app called 'my country'. it's quite similar to sim city, and i haven't been able to set my touchpad down since i've downloaded it.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

I was able to get it working (including getting another EA game I had purchased working) using the information that Jpolous gave above. Thanks J


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

J one question. Is the screen a little too big for the TP? On mine some of the screen is not visible, I don't know if this is because I took it from my EVO or because it just doesn't fit the TP screen.


----------



## aj316 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yup, the left side of the screen gets cut off for me.


----------



## XBrav (Oct 15, 2011)

So it showed up in the market, and I installed it. But it can't seem to download the in-game data. It stalls at 0% with NaN. Strange...


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

The in game data (NaN) will download to an android phone then copy the folder from the phones SD card to the touchpad.


----------



## AdamLC (Oct 17, 2011)

That method works, just a shame it looks terrible!


----------

